# Received a Schedule K1 for an ETF held in my RRSP



## Wes (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, I hope someone can help me. I received a Schedule K1 US Tax form for an ETF (ProShares UltraShort Crude Oil SCO) that I held briefly in my RRSP in 2015. I don't understand why I would receive a US Tax form for something I held in a registered account. I hold dozens of US shares and ETFs in my RRSP and have never received any US tax forms in the past.

Can someone shed some light on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Try this forum
http://forums.serbinski.com


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Wes, same deal with me for some Brookfield assets. Inside RRSP, no U.S. tax filing requirement or anything to worry about.
http://www.brookfieldinfrastructure.com/content/investor_relations/tax_information-2633.html

After the end of Brookfield Infrastructure Partner's taxation year (December 31), the U.S. and Canadian taxable income of Brookfield Infrastructure Partners is determined and allocated to all unitholders that are in turn required to report such income in their respective tax returns. The allocation of U.S. taxable income is communicated using Schedule K-1 (not a Form 1099). The allocation of Canadian taxable income is communicated using Form T5013 (not a Form T5).

All unitholders should receive a Schedule K-1 from Brookfield Infrastructure Partners. We are required to use reasonable efforts to send a Schedule K-1 to all unitholders (not just U.S. residents). *Consequently, Canadian unitholders may receive a Schedule K-1 in addition to Form T5013. In general, Canadian and Australian resident unitholders may disregard the Schedule K-1 (unless for example, they are a U.S. citizen).*

Canadian registered holders of Brookfield Infrastructure Partners units will receive a T5013 directly from Brookfield Infrastructure Partners. All other Canadian unitholders should receive a T5013 that is produced by their Canadian broker. Brookfield Infrastructure Partners voluntarily provides Forms T5013 to assist Canadian unitholders with the accurate reporting of taxable income associated with the ownership of Brookfield Infrastructure Partners units.


----------



## Wes (Apr 11, 2016)

My Own Advisor said:


> Wes, same deal with me for some Brookfield assets. Inside RRSP, no U.S. tax filing requirement or anything to worry about.


Thanks so much for responding, this was stressing me out!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Wes said:


> Thanks so much for responding, this was stressing me out!


I know the feeling


----------

